# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Verdi: Selection Of Verdi's Operatic Overtures & Arias (Tenor, Joseph Calleja)*

*Verdi: Selection Of Verdi's Operatic Overtures & Arias (Tenor, Joseph Calleja)
A selection of Verdi's operatic overtures and arias featuring the Maltese tenor Joseph Calleja. Chinese-American conductor Xian Zhang directs the 'Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi'

-La forza del destino -- overture
-Attila -- 'O dolore! Ed io vivea'
-I vespri siciliani -- 'À toi que j'ai chérie' 
-La traviata -- Prelude (Act 1) 
-Simon Boccanegra -- 'O inferno! ... Sento avvampar nell'anima'
-Aida -- Triumphal March (Act 2) 
-Luisa Miller -- 'O fede negar potessi ... Quando le sere al placido'
-Rigoletto - 'La donna è mobile'

Xian Zhang, Conductor
Joseph Calleja, Tenor
Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi
London, PROMS
Royal Albert Hall 2013*

Great Verdi mix!

youtube comments

*Fantastich, with greatings and love Marijke of the Netherlands﻿

I love Joseph Calleja's voice, his presence, his Italianità, he's the real thing.﻿

very refreshing to see a woman conductor of an orchestra and with such insight and enthusiasm!

Even more refreshing to hear a "true" Verdian tenor voice, quite a rarity these days. Just hope he does not attempt too much too soon and ruin a rare gift.

It's cool....Jose'*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Vaughan Williams Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis HQ

*Vaughan Williams Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis.
The BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by Andrew Davis at Gloucester Cathedral, where in 1910, it was played and conducted for the first time by composer Ralph Vaughan Williams.

This is possibly the finest ever performance of this most beautiful piece.*

Lovely performance, and a very nice but different video production in a lovely church.
The work is magicai, at least in this interpretation

youtube comments

*God is in his music﻿

Peoples heart and dedication is in his music﻿

Sometimes perfection just happens........﻿

Thank you for uploading. This is the beauty of Williams. His, highs and lows and clashing harmonies make the hair on the back of my neck stand on end. I'm a skinhead or else the hair on my head would probably stand on end too.
His style just makes you want to listen to it again and again...and yes...again.
Absolutely gorgeous and moving piece of music. Very special! ﻿

Listening to this, i can believe that we all want to exist together in love it reminds me of a beautiful place of rest love and peace, heaven﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schubert: Ave Maria - Charlotte Houberg - De Tiende van Tijl*

*Ellens Gesang III, no. 6, op. 52: 'Ave Maria'
Franz Schubert (1797 -- 1828)
Charlotte Houberg en Daria van den Bercken
Brabant Koor o.l.v. Louis Buskens

Fragment uit: AVROTROS De Tiend*

Not a particularily successfull performance. I dont like her voice, at least not here. It all gets a taste of parodi after a while, and when the men choire starts zzzumming, it all gets hysterically funny!
But the song is among the most beautiful in the world.

youtube comments

*A wonderful and lovely performance! The singer has a very beautiful and pleasing voice. The choir of unexpected voices suddenly joining in from the audience is a delightful surprise - it adds an air of spontaneity and an inspirational element that adds much to the overall presentation as well. This is what we used to call a "happening" when I was studying music in college. Kudos and any accolades and laurels to the director and accompanist as well. Thanks for uploading this. All the best. * ﻿


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*The King's Singers - Live at the BBC Proms*

*1. La Bell' Si Nous Étions - Francis Poulenc [1.13]
2. La Belle Se Sied Au Pied De La Tour - Francis Poulenc [1.34]
3. Clic, Clac, Dansez Sabots - Francis Poulenc [1.58]
4. Pilons L'orge - Francis Poulenc [0.42]
5. Ah! Mon Beau Laboureur - Francis Poulenc [3.34]
6. Les Tisserands - Francis Poulenc [1.56]
7. Scenes In America Deserta - John McCabe [14.11]
8. La Guerre - Clement Janequin [7.11]
9. Dessus Le Marche d'Arras - Orlande de Lassus [1.28]
10. Toutes Les Nuitz - Orlande de Lassus [3.00]
11. Il Est Bel Et Bon - Pierre Passereau [1.03]
12. Phillis Is My Only Joy - John William Hobbs [1.49]
13. The Little Green Lane - Trad. arr. S.E. Lovatt [2.05]
14. The Goslings - Frederick Bridge [2.47]
15. Greensleeves - Trad. arr. Bob Chilcott [3.11]
16. Blow Away The Morning Dew - Trad. arr. Gordon Langford [1.56]
17. The Turtle Dove - Trad. arr. Philip Lawson [3.30]
18. Widdicombe Fair - Trad. arr. Gordon Langford [3.42]
19. The Long Day Closes - Arthur Sullivan [4.22]*

Lovely concert from an ensamble that bursts of energy, humour and joy of performing.

youtube comments

*Some day I'll open the window and to the great fear and amazement of my neighbours I'll shout like on 36:21﻿

I truly admire this remakable male sextet! I wish I had at least a 10% of their talent

******** ! Bet they don't know any Guns and Roses Tunes

Amazing voices! Please come to the Netherlands! I like to see you live  La Guerre is a great song  Like the voice of Paul Phoenix in that, amazing!

Can I just mention I live next door to chris*


----------

